# 11 week old kitten alone for two days



## captain (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi all,

So my wife and I are going away next weekend (2 days) . We were debating leaving him at the in -laws or just leaving him in our condo. If he is left at the in laws, he will be confined to just one bedroom for the weekend...however if we leave him at our condo, he will have full run of the place for the weekend. 

We free feed Murphy - and we have left him alone for 24 hours alone with no ill effects before. Do you think he would be ok for two days alone? Advice?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Given his age, I'd be uncomfortable leaving him totally alone for 2 days. Would it be possible for one of your in-laws to drop by once a day when you're gone to spend some time with him and ensure everything is in order? Or perhaps a neighbor? 

Failing that, I'd take him to your in-laws and leave him in the bedroom. My daughter used to leave her young cat, Neko, with me when she went away for the weekend (she doesn't any more since she's since moved to the U.K.). Neko would stay in a spare bedroom, since I have two cats of my own. I would visit and play with him a few times a day, clean his litter box and make sure he had fresh food and water. He always did very well, despite being confined to a bedroom. My two cats always eyed me suspiciously whenever I'd visit Neko , but there was never any trouble.

P.S.: Neko is the cat in my avatar!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Agreed, IMO anything longer than 12 hours is a long time for such a young cat. I'd take him to gramma and grampa's and let them kitty sit.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

When I used to go on frequent business trips I had friends and co-worker coming by at least twice a day, I bribed my friend with food and beer to spend time in the evening keeping Meme and later Samantha company.
When I first got Samantha I didn't want to leave her at home alone so I brought her to the office, she didn't get on that well with Matty the office cat and was furious at me when I came to get her, she took one look and me and turned and ran and hid in the sample bins.
After that I promised her I let her stay home in her own space and she was much happier.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I definately wouldnt leave a kitten that young at home for so long. To many things can happen!


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Penny135 said:


> I definately wouldnt leave a kitten that young at home for so long. To many things can happen!


I didn't even think about this one. good point. It's one thing if your cat gets hurt/stuck/trapped whatever, and then you're home 10 hours later after work. But not something that you want him to to be alone with for 48 hours.


----------

